# Annoying Alarm "Chirping"...



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Did you know that if you push the "lock" and "unlock" buttons simultaniously on your 2002 Sentra(and maybe others??) keyless remote and hold for two seconds that you can disable the horn chirp when locking the car? It's nice to be able to shut off that most annoying feature...

P.S. If you ever want to, run the procedure again to toggle back to "chirping" mode...


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks I been wondering if u could do that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I found out about that a couple months ago when I read the back of my key fob. Pretty cool feature


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

sweet, thank you


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

outstanding...i hate that beep-beep, especially when i'm just going to fetch something at like midnight (neighbors roll up the sidewalks early 'round here). thanks for the 411

Lurker Above


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

that, and the fact that this is one of few cars that have remote operated trunk is really cool....i dunno guys...i like the horn-lock.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm glad it doesn't honk anymore now that I got the info on how to stop it.... now with my flashing LED and no gay ass HONK when I lock it.....ppl might actually think I have an alarm and my stereo will be safe, I have a couple bucks into it  it's an old school punch power setup if any of you know much about the old school rockfords that still blow away the brand new rockfords to this day....


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

grr...i can't get the bastich to shut up! i did the double button, and the hazard lights blink three times quietly, but when i lock or unlock, it still honks! is there any way to get it to just 'mute'?  

(btw reading the manual, it says if it still beeps i should take it to the nissan dealer...going in for my free 1000-miler in a couple weeks so i might mention it)

the other night i hit the lock?unlock button twice by accident...the resulting 'pah-parah-pah' was enough to inspire a techno song :jump: 

Lurker Above, they oughta do a commercial a la altima sounds


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sounds cool, I'll have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *Did you know that if you push the "lock" and "unlock" buttons simultaniously on your 2002 Sentra(and maybe others??) keyless remote and hold for two seconds that you can disable the horn chirp when locking the car? It's nice to be able to shut off that most annoying feature...
> 
> P.S. If you ever want to, run the procedure again to toggle back to "chirping" mode... *


Hey, somebody actually read the owners manual lol. Cool tip.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

So this is a mod for all of you ? ...........note tone of sarcasm......... If you were to read your manual , you could've figured this out w/o asking .  J/K


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

or you could have read the back of the key fob


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *or you could have read the back of the key fob *


DOH!! I feel so stupid. Who reads the back of a key fob? I mean really? Lol. Peace.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

well, i still couldn't get the horn honk to go away, so i finally called the dealership. turns out if you have the alarm system, you can't turn off the honk feature. which begs the question, 'why da he!! not?!' i had an aftermarket alarm on my s14, and i could put that thing into silent mode by pressing button 2 then button 1. then the doors would lock silently, and the alarm only went off if someone actually broke into it, rather than say a stray basketball were to hit it (although the damn garbage truck driving by would set it off without fail)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *well, i still couldn't get the horn honk to go away, so i finally called the dealership. turns out if you have the alarm system, you can't turn off the honk feature. which begs the question, 'why da he!! not?!' i had an aftermarket alarm on my s14, and i could put that thing into silent mode by pressing button 2 then button 1. then the doors would lock silently, and the alarm only went off if someone actually broke into it, rather than say a stray basketball were to hit it (although the damn garbage truck driving by would set it off without fail) *


I have the alarm system and mine went silent.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *I have the alarm system and mine went silent. *


me too


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

hmm! well, it looks like i'm gonna have to call them up again, find out exactly why i can't. i did the fob thing, the lights blink silently when it goes in, honks when coming out of silent mode, so at least that works. once in silent mode, do you still press the same buttons to lock/unlock your car as before?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *hmm! well, it looks like i'm gonna have to call them up again, find out exactly why i can't. i did the fob thing, the lights blink silently when it goes in, honks when coming out of silent mode, so at least that works. once in silent mode, do you still press the same buttons to lock/unlock your car as before? *


Yep, it works exactly the same except no more annoying horn honking. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks, fletch...i'll keep ya posted on what they say this time...grr


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

okay, finally got it into silent mode (yay!). i called the alarm tech at my dealer, and he told me it has an aftermarket alarm. there's a red led under the dash which is also a button. his instructions were to turn the key to on, turn it to off, then turn it to on and hit the led button three times. did that, and the alarm still wouldn't go into silent mode. i got so frustrated i pulled the horn fuses overnight, and for the first time in almost two months i had silently locking and unlocking doors. well, after work today i felt badly about not having a horn (and hence no alarm but immobilizer still active), so i put the fuses back in and tried again. still no silent mode. then i decided to look at the led...it was off. i thought, well what if the led should be on when i push it? so i opened my door, and the led came on. repeated the procedure, and voila! silent mode! this nearly brought me tears of joy (actually tears of pain, smacked my knuckles on the steering wheel while aiming for my thigh). so i left the alarm tech a voice mail message when i got home...leave door open. very important. hell, he prolly always has the door open when installing alarms, and didn't think that was important enough to stress...


----------

